# Mac Genius



## supanatral (Jun 7, 2007)

Overall Satisfaction: 1/5 Stars

I've had a bad experiance with mac genius for the last eight months and I'm wondering how everyone else views them. So Please feel free to express how you feel about them, be it good or bad.

My experiance goes as follows for the ones that are curious. A couple months after I got my mac it started freezing on me solid. Everytime I brought it to them they told me that it was a software issue and not hardware. So I formatted it and changed my software compleltly and a couple weeks later it started freezing on me again. I ended up bringing it to them 5 times and formatting it 4 times until they finally believed me that it was a motherboard issue. So they replaced the motherboard and gave it back to me. Once I got home and fired it up, immediatly it had this high pitch squeel and when I tried playing music, only the left speaker worked. On the bright side though, it wasn't freezing on me anymore. So after bringing it back to apple again, I told them this and now they need to replace the motherboard again plus the top panel of my notebook that they damaged. Please note that this has been going on for a total of 8 months and I haven't gotten my notebook back yet from repairs but I hope it's going to be fixed.

As I said before, I'm intrested in hearing other peoples experiance's with Mac Genius, so please keep posting.


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 12, 2007)

I never have brought a sick Mac to my local Apple stores (yes i have 5 in my local area). When I blew a right speaker on my month old MacBook Pro I just called AppleCare and calmly explained the problem and my trouble shooting steps, he just ask for me to hold the phone over each speaker and then he just gave me a RA number plus overnight a box to send it in. Three days later I received the MacBook Pro back with the problem fixed. Two days later AppleCare called back to follow up. 

I still have very good AppleCare experiences and I highly recommend them. If you just remember the old say "you catch more flies with honey..." and you will have no problem with them.  I feel with telephone sites if you just stay calm and talk confident (not cocky though) you will get the best results.

With the Apple Store I feel that they probably get hundreds of dumb questions every day and from the Genius perspective you just another "stupid" legacy novice. AppleCare usually goes to trained AppleSpecialist.


----------



## icemanjc (Jun 12, 2007)

I've actually have had very good experiences with them, my iMac G5 was having problems, and I brought it to them because I was sure it was the capacitor problem and Apple will fix it for free. So when I got it there, I brought it to one of the geniuses and they opened it up, check it out and they knew right away that it was the capacitors. I expected them to take a while to fix it since they don't make a profit on it, but they switched out the motherboard and power supply so they could be sure it worked, I got it back the next day. And it worked perfectly and still does now. I went to the Boca one in Florida.


----------



## supanatral (Jun 12, 2007)

I decided to call up Apple the other day because I wanted to see if I could get my notebook replaced. So I told them (calmly) about the issue's i've been having with my notebook and the person on the other side of the line asked me what she could do to make this right so I suggested that my notebook be replaced but she didn't have the power to do this so she passed me onto someone who did. This person noticed all the issue's i've been having and said that since it was still in for repairs for my speaker, he told me to wait off until I got my notebook back to see if it worked or not. He then told me that if I recieved any more issues with my notebook to call him directly and they will replace it for me.

Well, it's kind of too bad though because when I got my notebook back it did in fact work so I'm not able to get the brand new notebooks that just came out. 

For how much I hate to say it, Applecare is a pleasure to deal with. I hope I gain more confidence in the technicians at the Apple store in the Yorkdale mall but, we'll see.


----------



## icemanjc (Jun 12, 2007)

i'm starting to like Apple's extension program, I get as is computers from ebay cheap that fit all of the description of the free repair program and buy it then bring it in.


----------



## Snap (Sep 5, 2007)

My DH & I had reason to bring my old TiBook to an Apple store. We were treated with courtesy by a very pleasant and friendly and extremely knowledgeable Genius. It took a while but we walked out of there with a laptop which was operating perfectly.
Hubby (computer challenged) asked, "Was that free?"  It was.


----------



## supanatral (Sep 6, 2007)

Thats good to hear Snap. What this sounds like is that it is really just me that has had a problem. I'm happy to say though, that as of yesterday I don't have a problem anymore. Apple has aggreed to fully replace my unit. After 9 months of headaches and trying to prove to them that my computer is a lemon but atleast they're replacing it with the new MacBook Pro.

When I got my computer, it would freeze everyday on me. Now it still freezes on me, it shuts down on me by itself, the fans speed upto full speed, the front button bearly works and the motherboard isn't serialized. I even babyed this thing too. Now I just need to send my computer away for two weeks before I get my new one. I'm happy to know that Apple has better service else where though.


----------



## mdnky (Sep 10, 2007)

Can't take mine in around here since the closest Apple Store to Baton Rouge is in Houston.  ((Apple...give us a store in Baton Rouge...PLEASE!!!!))

My Powerbook suffered an audio issue and some dead pixels, so I lived with it for a few months until right before the 1yr warranty was up (forgot I had Applecare) and then called.  They did the overnight box thing and said it should be back to me within a week tops.  Not trusting that, I waited a week and while on a short business trip bought a MacBook Pro (2.33) from the Apple Store in Cincinnati.  Sent the PowerBook to Apple after I got home.  That was around the 1st week in November of 2006.  Around the second week of January 2007 I finally got a call from Apple.  They said they were still waiting on parts to fix my machine, that the part could come in tomorrow, or maybe not.  Since it took so long they gave me the option of waiting longer or them sending me a new MacBook Pro (2.16).  I chose the later, obviously, since I had planned on selling the PowerBook after it came back.  They also refunded the unused portion of AppleCare for me (nice).  

Now what really would have bothered me was if I waited on my laptop (not buying a new one) for those few months, then they sent the new one.  Especially true since that new one had to go back for an audio-related repair soon after I sold it (though his time without was very short).


----------

